# Blood in poo at 12 weeks



## San001 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi

Scooby has been fine and now for the last 2 days I have noticed his poos are runny with what looks like diluted blood in them

What is strange , all day yesterday his poos were still runny but no blood, then started again last night. 

He seems fine in himself and is eating ( he doesn't each much)

Any advice would be appreciated as I am a first time dog owner, also the breeder wormed him so not due another until mid Jan ( he went to the vet on thurs for a check and was given drops for one ear as wax build up, this was before the runny poos started, but cannot believe this would cause blood in poo)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When Lexi and Beemer started to have mucousy/runny poops, I called the emergency vet in tears thinking they had parvo or dysentery. The vet tech had to keep herself from chuckling when I described what it looked like. A lot of mucous with streaks of blood. She did say to limit their food to rice and soft boiled chicken after asking a lot of questions about anything they might have gotten into. After I calmed down, I thought about what I was feeding them and the information I'd been reading on here as a lurker and I realized that they were getting a lot of liver in their training treats. Probably 1/3 of their daily intake was with treats. So a friend gave suggestion about training - use their kibble as treats. 1) it won't upset their tummy and 2) it teaches them that their food is really awesome. Once I did that, their poops firmed up right away. 

If worried call the vet or emergency vet and ask. In my book I would be out of my mind if it really was something bad and I didn't do something about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## San001 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you as that has reassured me a little as I give quite a few treats especially as training to do toilet outside


I will give Chicken & rice and stop the treats to see what happens for a couple of days and give only his food as a treat ( or a peice of chicken as assume that would be OK)

Thank you again for replying


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I'm certainly no expert but it does seem that upset tummies in young pups are quite common. Always call the vet if you are worried or if it doesn't resolve itself with a plain diet though. That's what vets are for!


----------



## San001 (Dec 13, 2015)

I must admit I don't want to run to the vets every time Scooby has a problem

So do you think I should just give him chicken & rice for say 2 days and see what happens?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

As he is still young and you are unsure enough about his tummy to ask us - I would say those are good indicators for a vet call. It will also give you a good sense of how good your vet is. A very good one will be responsive and helpful. Not dismiss or overreact to anything or everything. I like to think of moments like these as opportunities to see if you like your vet or you don't. I had a similar situation and I didn't like the vet so I switched vets around 14 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## San001 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi All

I took Scooby to the vets and the symptoms sounded to them to be colitis 

Tummy was ok, temp ok so they said stick to chicken & rice plus they gave me a tin of special wet food and a pro biotic powder to put on his food, if this doesn't get better by Thursday then I'm to take him back

So at least I have been assured and hopefully all will be well 

Thank you for everyone's help , what we do without the internet !


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh good that the little guy is feeling better. I think Amanda's Lady had colitis too. She would be a great resource. Amanda?!?!?!?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi! We had a rough first year with Lady. She had bout after bout. She would level out and then she would get stressed or eat something new and have another bout. It could clear up with just what the vet has done. If it happens to come back, always go back to the chicken and rice as it will help to bulk up their poop. With Lady it came down to finding the right food. We had her on about 5 different kibbles then switched to a fresh that has worked wonders for my girl. It's about what works best for their gut. Lady needs consistency. Feel free to message me if you have any questions at all.


----------



## San001 (Dec 13, 2015)

lady amanda said:


> Hi! We had a rough first year with Lady. She had bout after bout. She would level out and then she would get stressed or eat something new and have another bout. It could clear up with just what the vet has done. If it happens to come back, always go back to the chicken and rice as it will help to bulk up their poop. With Lady it came down to finding the right food. We had her on about 5 different kibbles then switched to a fresh that has worked wonders for my girl. It's about what works best for their gut. Lady needs consistency. Feel free to message me if you have any questions at all.


Thank you, I must admit a bit confused how it suddenly happened , and Scooby loves the wet food given by the vet so think I will have trouble getting him back to dry
He had an accident in his cage last night and actually sat in his own poo which was sad, hopefully this won't happen tonight 
I may message you in the future as feel this may be a long road

Thank you to all


----------

